# 'Bristol bus driver hands in £2750'



## Sunspots (Dec 19, 2008)

From today's Evening Post. (-Sorry... )

What an honest person, etc.  The same goes for the passenger who found it on the seat and brought it to the driver's attention. 

The main thing that struck me about this story though is this claim:



> He opened it and found it contained £2,750 – the woman's money to buy Christmas presents.



Even for Westbury-on-Trym, that's surely an _insane_ amount of money to spend on Christmas presents!


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2008)

The driver was Grzegorz Ksiazczyk. I don't know, these fucking foreigners coming into our country, taking the jobs no-one wants and then being honest and decent. What's the world coming to, people?


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 19, 2008)

editor said:


> The driver was Grzegorz Ksiazczyk. I don't know, these fucking foreigners coming into our country, taking the jobs no-one wants and then being honest and decent. What's the world coming to, people?



Yeah, I bet this story will never make it to the Daily Express.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 19, 2008)

fair play


----------



## JTG (Dec 19, 2008)

I would have done the same tbh

I saw the BEP billboard this morning saying 'Bus driver in amazing discovery' and wondered whether he'd found a bus running on time or something


----------



## Geri (Dec 19, 2008)

JTG said:


> I would have done the same tbh
> 
> I saw the BEP billboard this morning saying 'Bus driver in amazing discovery' and wondered whether he'd found a bus running on time or something



Apparently he is the most honest person in the _whole wide world._


----------



## untethered (Dec 19, 2008)

editor said:


> The driver was Grzegorz Ksiazczyk. I don't know, these f- foreigners coming into our country, taking the jobs no-one wants and then being honest and decent.



Even with being honest about the lost money he's still well ahead of what he'd be earning in Poland.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 19, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> From today's Evening Post. (-Sorry... )
> 
> What an honest person, etc.  The same goes for the passenger who found it on the seat and brought it to the driver's attention.
> 
> ...



Yeah and an even more insane amount to have in _cash_


----------



## keybored (Dec 20, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> Yeah, I bet this story will never make it to the Daily Express.



The Bristol Evening Post sometimes makes The Express look like The Guardian.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 20, 2008)

editor said:


> The driver was Grzegorz Ksiazczyk. I don't know, these fucking foreigners coming into our country, taking the jobs no-one wants and then being honest and decent. What's the world coming to, people?



What a *wicked *name. 

And a good geezer to boot.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 20, 2008)

Fucking Polish. 


Should have kept it


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 20, 2008)

This story is blatantly trying to boost relations between polish immigrants and that


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm so influenced by all the films I've seen, I'd worry that if I didn't hand the money in, a group of drug baron gangsters would be chasing me and I'd be caught up in a dark world of criminal underground.


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I'm so influenced by all the films I've seen, I'd worry that if I didn't hand the money in, a group of drug baron gangsters would be chasing me and I'd be caught up in a dark world of criminal underground.



Don't worry, cutting off a rival drug baron's head and handing it over in a cool box would be an easy solution to such a sticky wicket. You'd be home by teatime.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 20, 2008)

fail.


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd hand it in, I've handed money in before and I'd do it again, you don't know if you find a wallet or purse that might be all they have to their name, you can't make judgements that might put someone financially up shit creek.  There have been times I've walked round with all my worldly goods in my pockets and while it may seem like a lot if someone found it, it doesn't mean its loss isn't going to result in awful hardship.


----------



## Geri (Dec 20, 2008)

Epona said:


> I'd hand it in, I've handed money in before and I'd do it again, you don't know if you find a wallet or purse that might be all they have to their name, you can't make judgements that might put someone financially up shit creek.  There have been times I've walked round with all my worldly goods in my pockets and while it may seem like a lot if someone found it, it doesn't mean its loss isn't going to result in awful hardship.



Well, exactly. That's why them trumpeting on about him being the most honest person in the country got on my nerves. Of course he is honest - fair play to him, but I like to think that most people would have handed it in.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 20, 2008)

Pff you have too much faith in human nature

Besides, IT WASNT EVEN HIM IT WAS THE PASSENGER WHO FOUND IT


----------



## purplex (Dec 20, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> From today's Evening Post. (-Sorry... )
> 
> What an honest person, etc.  The same goes for the passenger who found it on the seat and brought it to the driver's attention.
> 
> ...



This aint london you know


----------



## rollinder (Dec 28, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> Yeah, I bet this story will never make it to the Daily Express.


 
made Radio Two though  - didn't hear them mention it was in Bristol though
wondered why nothing on on the board


----------

